# lowriders with neon lights?



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

neon lights under a lo-lo :0 can it be done :cheesy:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Not realy my thing.......but ya it can be done, and it's been done many times.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

> *Mi Estilo CC Posted Today, 04:25 AM
> Not realy my thing.......but ya it can be done, and it's been done many times.
> *


yeah i really didnt like the idea at first but then i thought about it and i think that would be pretty cool. 3 wheeling at night time with neon lights on.hitting switches while glowing and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 6 2006, 02:43 AM~4984711
> *yeah i really didnt like the idea at first but then i thought about it and i think  that would be pretty cool. 3 wheeling at night time with neon lights on.hitting switches while glowing and shit  :biggrin:
> *



Thats exactly how I've seen it......dont get me wrong, I think the mini trucks and other modern cars look great with neons........but it just doesn't seem right on a classic........but I won't deny that it does get attention at night.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah its like when you think of neon lights though you think of street racing cars :around: but will you beable to see them if you have your car slammed and no switches?


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i havent seen any tho. i was thinking about doin it on my car. i think it would look good at night off the chrome rims!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

PLEASE DONT DO IT!!!!!...PLEASE...!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :nono: :around:


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Varad make an LED wheel well kit that has 4 bulbs about the size of a quarter, and a control box that will make flash patterns.
the bulbs mount with an aluminum plate and you can aim the to shine on the dish of you wheels, or your suspension. 
pretty cool and a lot more durable than a 3 ft neon tube. 

DC


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

keep the "neon" in the trunk to highlight the amps. otherwise just please stop.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 6 2006, 02:18 PM~4987408
> *PLEASE DONT DO IT!!!!!...PLEASE...!!!!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :around:
> *



Yah :angry: !


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

neon on a low low? thats like 13x7 with white walls on a rice burner.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

kind of like this


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

im not going to do it cuz when i get a car im not getting juice or bags im just gonna slam it but if i got hydros and 3 wheeled than hell yeah i would do that


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 6 2006, 04:09 PM~4987835
> *keep the "neon" in the trunk to highlight the amps.  otherwise just please stop.
> *


thank you


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

neons under cars was about the year 95..... i agree keep it in the trunk :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 6 2006, 06:13 PM~4989129
> *neons under cars was about the year 95..... i agree keep it in the trunk :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *



Yup!


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

can somebody post pics of neon lights in the trunk please


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Mar 6 2006, 07:35 PM~4988913
> *im not going to do it cuz when i get a car im not getting juice or bags im just gonna slam it but if i got hydros and 3 wheeled than hell yeah i would do that
> *



when u slam it back on the ground frm 3 wheeling i guarantee u those sticks are gonna break and the bulbs will break also


----------



## kashflow (Feb 20, 2006)

cheack this cut dog i found. tell me what u think :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kashflow_@Mar 12 2006, 11:17 PM~5037569
> *cheack this cut dog i found. tell me what u think :biggrin:
> *



DONT LOOK AS BAD AS I THOUGHT


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

that cutty looks good to me i would do it to my regal but cops fuck with me as it is dont wana give em another reason to pull me over :angry:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I got some on my 59. Lots of ppl knock it but i dont really care. I mean lowrider mag used my pic on their website for like 2 months. [attachmentid=524735][attachmentid=524738][attachmentid=524739]


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

looks good homie, i have a set on my lac, its led, 7 colors, 10 different sequences. dont ever really use them though..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 4 2006, 07:08 AM~5175054
> *looks good homie, i have a set on my lac, its led, 7 colors, 10 different sequences. dont ever really use them though..
> *




sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

a lot of people are forgettin that neons use to be on lowriders before all the ricer shit. and it sucks cuz now its labeled as ricer shit

i remember bein little and seein a bunch of lowriders at the drive in. there had to be like 4 or 5 of them. the neon match the color of the car and it looks sick.

if you ask me as long as u dont do some of that stupid shit where it blinks and all that, i think it would be a nice touch to a clean car. just think if u had all chrome undies.. that shit would be blingin.

i wouldnt put red neons if u had a blue car tho. or yellow if u had a red car. but if it matches your colors of your ride then go for it.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm getting the 7 color set from CarTunes, it's an LED set, allows you to change the color between 7 colors of your choice, and allows you to set flash patterns, it's only like $250 for the whole setup, and it can be setup to pulse to the music in the car, the way I see it, it's another feature, whether it looks good or not, it can be turned off so it's like they're not there, but why not have the option to turn em on if you felt like it?


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 3 2006, 11:08 PM~5175054
> *looks good homie, i have a set on my lac, its led, 7 colors, 10 different sequences. dont ever really use them though..
> *


sounds like what I'm talkin about right there


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Ive always liked it i remember seeing alot of that shit on low lows back in 93,94.I think its coo.Lowriders were doin it way before ricers.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 4 2006, 09:07 AM~5177079
> *sounds like what I'm talkin about right there
> *


its a good kit homie, easy install, and bright.. ill try to post some pics tonite..


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5177653
> *its a good kit homie, easy install, and bright.. ill try to post some pics tonite..
> *


ya, and the price is really decent..., yours can pulse to the music right? is it an LED kit?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 4 2006, 03:51 PM~5179486
> *ya, and the price is really decent..., yours can pulse to the music right?  is it an LED kit?
> *


yeah its led, go to the beat of the music...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 10:29 AM~5176454
> *a lot of people are forgettin that neons use to be on lowriders before all the ricer shit. and it sucks cuz now its labeled as ricer shit
> 
> i remember bein little and seein a bunch of lowriders at the drive in. there had to be like 4 or 5 of them. the neon match the color of the car and it looks sick.
> ...


agreed


----------

